# BIANCHI XL Boron 2006, arrived !!!



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

My new frame Bianchi Pinella XL Boron (Reparto Corse: Racing Dept.) finally arrived today, I just took quick frame pics for now, but I'll post complete bike built up by the weekend.
Dedacacci steel Boron, triple butted, heat treated, foam injected BB for extra stiffness.
Size 53cm
Weight: Frame only: 3.3 lbs., Fork (all carbon) only: 335 grms. (scale lab weighted at work)
Not feather light, but not heavy at all for a steel frame. I think I can make it an 18 lb bike complete.
I particularly don't like the white paint on the frame, I would've prefer all celeste or just the grey/celeste only combo.
Can't wait to ride it, perhaps before the weekend. This will be my long-haul, all around bike, except for touring or commuting, it's not designed for the two latter.
:thumbsup: 
Corsaire


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet. Looking forward to the full build.


----------



## jim hubbard (Mar 10, 2002)

Very nice. I have an older one(about 4+ years), the tubing looks bigger on this model though this could be an optical illusion. I have to say that it is one of the best riding bikes I have owned. Have to ask, no heasdset? Didnt you get one with the frame?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

It just came with a little cone and cap with the screw on top, but no headset.

Corsaire


----------



## jim hubbard (Mar 10, 2002)

that kinda sucks. I thought it was standard these days to get a headset too, because of the varying types (I bought a bianchi frame earlier this year and got an fsa included).


----------



## ciocc (Feb 8, 2005)

*very nice frame!!!*

This is going to be my frame for my X'mas present. Sadly, still have a few months to go.
Where did you get the frame from?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

From my LBS, they ordered it for me. Today they put it together, although not yet quite finish, it weigths: 17.5 lbs with pedals, not bad for a steely huh?
The only thing missing is the bar tape, the computer, bottles and saddle bag.
This weekend perhaps take to its maiden voyage.
Corsaire


----------



## ciocc (Feb 8, 2005)

*any pictures?*

Hi, any update on your new built?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

*Built!*

I just need to cut off the steering tube once I'm comfortable with it.
The ride is so supple with a stiffness which you barely perceive but is there, just what I
need for my long rides. I'M A HAPPY RIDER.

Corsaire


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*What Kind of Bars are you using?*

I've got a 98 Velcoe...steel is real...well, mine is real heavy. Anyway, I want to build up a new bike. What kind of bars are you using?
Thanks


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

The bar from the above is no longer, since then now I've upgraded to FSA K-Force stem and Wingbar.
Much better handling and feel.

Corsaire :thumbsup:


----------



## agent smith (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice bike, Those bars are the business!!!!


----------

